# Where Can I buy deva Curl Products In Toronto Canada?



## salonhair (Oct 20, 2012)

Where Can I buy deva Curl Products In Toronto Canada?

I found this store they are in mississauga, called Instarz Beauty http://www.instarzbeauty.com/devacurl-no-poo-zero-lather-conditioning-hair-cleanser-32oz-945ml/ but wandering if there are any other ones closer to toronto?

Im looking for the DevaCurl No-Poo Zero Lather Conditioning Hair Cleanser 32oz 945ml


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 21, 2012)

I went looking on Amazon Canada and found them no problem. Just search Deva Curl and a ton of them come up.


----------



## curlyredhead (Jan 29, 2013)

There are two shops in the Bloor/Yonge subway 'complex' that sell them.  One is upstairs just by the exit to Yonge (I can't remember the name of either place), the other is downstairs in that walkway between the subway station and the Manulife building.   There is also a hair salon called the Curl Bar at 33 Sherbourne between Front and King.


----------

